# Glasgow Treatment



## LD1980 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi Guys, I'm new here so sorry if I'm posting in wrong place. After years of unexplained infertility and tests, me and hubby on IVF list  in Glasgow. Can anyone else give me some advice?. My consultant said list was about 8/9 months long and that was end of October. Do we get a letter before and how much notice do we have? Hate being in limbo and not knowing dates. Also if we move , are we still entitled to treatment in Glasgow (we live in East Ren just now but looking at moving to South Lanarkshire) So many questions!


----------



## Smurfbaby (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi LD1980, I was placed on the waiting list at the end of April and I have now reached the top. So roughly 7 months for me. I got a letter at the start of November for our first proper appointment yesterday, which was just consent forms and blood tests. We will be properly starting in January. We had previously been to GRI twice before - we had a 'welcome' appointment and I had to have a scan of my ovaries. Also, I'm in North Lanarkshire, so I don't think you moving would make a difference. 

I've not posted much here yet, but been a lurker for a while now, and everyone seems really nice and helpful! Don't be afraid to ask and have a proper nosey around - you'll find lots of info  Good luck!


----------



## Endo30 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi there, we were put on the waiting list Feb 15 were told it was a 12 month waiting list and had out first appt to sort out consent forms etc in October,  they were Keen to start protocol very soon after that but this has been delayed for me as I need a bit of surgery first, hope this helps X


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Hiya! Just to let you know there is a thread for those cycling at GRI-Maybe someone can give you the link, I'm not great with the technical stuff  
Glasgow royal covers Lanarkshire so don't worry about that. From what I can remember you will get plenty notice for appointments-probably a couple of weeks anyway. The first appoimtment will be checking things like bloods, your BMI and making sure you don't need any other investigations/ procedures before beginning treatment. Good luck with everything.xx


----------



## LD1980 (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank you everyone! I  will try find the Glasgow thread. Would be good to chat to others in same situation.  Talking to hubby and we have decided to move to South Ayrshire to be with family so would need to find if I would/wouldn't be  be covered by Glasgow .Have a great weekend everyone xxx


----------



## LD1980 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hello ladies! So according to my consultant we will be at top of  the IVF list  around May/June.. that is all I know! I feel so uninformed. Any other current  or past Glasgow ladies care to share  their experiences. How long does the whole thing take. And this might seem like an obvious question but what actually happens ? Once we get the letter is it quite quick to start the tests etc. Do you just get a letter out of the blue, would it be worth asking my doctor more . I am thinking its pointless as I'm  patient of the fertility clinic and not my GP. My friend had IVF 3.5 years ago in Glasgow and she got to top of list in April and didn't actually have procedure till Sept but others I have spoke to in other parts of country said its much quicker.. so many decisions.. do we move house now or after .. do I accept better paid/better job even though starting IVF in a few months. If I knew a more realistic timescale of it all it would make making theses decisions easier  TIA and Happy New Year


----------



## Weebear (Jul 24, 2013)

I've just gone through it a second time and didn't really take note. I was long protocol and I think from my down reg injection to starting the drugs was about 3 weeks, I then had the drugs for about 10 days then a few days later was egg collection. Following that I had a 5 day transfer. So about 5/6 weeks once you actually start. When you reach top of list, I don't think it'll be as long as your friend mentioned but can't be sure.


----------

